# Zu heiß: Eva Greens "Sin City 2"-Poster bei der Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) durchgefallen



## brian69 (6 Juni 2014)

hier das Objekt des Anstosses




 


Eva Green selbst kann den Trubel um ihr zensiertes Sin City 2 - A Dame to Kill For-Poster nicht ganz verstehen und findet es etwas seltsam, dass so viel Aufhebens darum gemacht wird. Viel Lärm um nichts, sagt sie, schließlich sei sie nicht wirklich nackt.
In Filmen passieren so viele brutale Sachen, dagegen sei das Poster doch noch harmlos. Ihr gefällt es, weil es sehr sexy und auf seine Weise schön ist. Wenn es jemanden schockt, könne sie auch nichts machen, sie wollte jedenfalls niemanden verärgern. Green hofft, dass die Leute schlau genug sind, sie dafür nicht in eine bestimmte Schublade zu stecken oder nur noch als Femme Fatale zu sehen.


Tja, was soll man zur Denkweise der Amis noch sagen?

Ich find' das Poster genial​


----------



## Quecksilber (6 Juni 2014)

:thx: für das schicke poster :thumbup:

was soll man zu den prüden amis noch sagen, gewalt, blut und knarren sind bei denen ok, aber wehe es wird erotisch oder sexy :angry:


----------



## hs4711 (6 Juni 2014)

:thx: für Eva


----------



## goraji (7 Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt nicht der größte Eva Green Fan, aber auf den Filme freue ich mich sehr, hoffentlich taugt er was!!


----------



## balu1982 (7 Juni 2014)

Typisch für die Amis. Mir gefällt das Poster


----------



## newbie26 (7 Juni 2014)

Der Spruch mit der eine bestimmte Schublade gefallt mir, gibt es einen Film außer Casino Royale wo sie nicht Nackt zu sehen ist? Ich meine mich stört das auf keinen Fall. Das Poster ist Perfekt. 

mfg
newbie26


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Juni 2014)

Typische USA-Scheinheiligkeit

Wenn sie jemanden auf dem Poster erschießen würde, wäre das weniger schlimm. Solange sie natürlich dabei auch korrekt angezogen ist!


----------



## stuftuf (8 Juni 2014)

mir gefällt das Poster.... :thx: dass wir es hier sehen können


----------



## Erlkönig (11 Juni 2014)

Prüde ? Haben die nicht in Kalifornien die weltgrößte Pornoindustrie ?

So gefällt sie mir , gut geschminkt und gut gepolstert.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (12 Juni 2014)

Das käme bei mir übers Bett;-)


----------



## Xopa (12 Juni 2014)

Eine toll gestaltete Aufnahme :thx:


----------



## hybridneo (20 Juni 2014)

Großes Poster ... die Meinungsverschiedenheit über dieses Poster ist dummer ... das ist ziemlich Klasse und geschmackvoll, völlig nicht pornographisch oder irgendetwas.


----------



## dondolois (29 Juni 2014)

Top Plakat


----------



## johnsonjohnson (7 Juli 2014)

Blut, Splatter, Gedärme und Waffen sind ok. Offenherziges dagegen nicht. Aber wenigstens bleiben sie konsequent bei diesem Standpunkt. Wenigstens etwas....


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Das ist doch ein tolles Poster :thx:


----------



## niklasbert (21 Juli 2014)

tolles Poster, tolle Frau


----------



## Evelynn (18 Sep. 2014)

Konsequent sind die Amis ja, die sollten nur Waffen und Gewalt mal genauso behandeln wie Erotic...


----------

